# Scolopendra heros arizonensis life span



## Aubrey Sidwell (Aug 20, 2008)

I recently acquired a Scolopendra heros arizonensis and was wondering if anyone knows what their approximate life span is? Just a quick look it appears to be 7 inches long and was kept in captivity by the previous owner for 3 years. I have been told they get longer and was trying to figure out how many more years this one may live. I have searched the forum and have come up with equally confusing information. Please provide links if you have them. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rydog (Aug 20, 2008)

The lifespan of centipedes is directly dependent on two things, the temp and humidity you keep it at, and how much and how often you feed it. If you keep it warmer and feed it often, it will live a shorter life. If you keep it at relatively low temps and feed it like once a week it will proabably live longer. Pics may help.


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Aug 21, 2008)

Rydog said:


> The lifespan of centipedes is directly dependent on two things, the temp and humidity you keep it at, and how much and how often you feed it. If you keep it warmer and feed it often, it will live a shorter life. If you keep it at relatively low temps and feed it like once a week it will proabably live longer. Pics may help.


All of what you just said is basic information that applies to tarantulas as well as it has to do with controlling their metabolism by regulating temperature and food. I am mainly interested in information that is directly related to an average life span of this specific species. I'm not quite sure how a photo would help determine longevity.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry I can't give you links, but I've heard of Sc. heros pedes living from 6 to 20 years.  I don't know how accurate that info is.  I acquired an adult 3 years ago and it's still doing fine.


----------



## Rydog (Aug 21, 2008)

Pedes can live anywhere from 5 to maybe 10 years. Depending on husbandry. Nobody knows when your pede will die.  you hold the keys to the lifespan. I was half kidding about pics but u didn't seem to catch that...


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Aug 21, 2008)

Rydog said:


> Pedes can live anywhere from 5 to maybe 10 years. Depending on husbandry. Nobody knows when your pede will die.  you hold the keys to the lifespan. I was half kidding about pics but u didn't seem to catch that...


I wasn't sure if you were serious or if it was meant to be humorous to be honest. I don't mind. At least there are still people in the world that have a sense of humor. What with some of the replies I've seen you just never know anymore.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you know how big the pede was when the previous owner acquired it?  Was it captive born?

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Aug 21, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> Do you know how big the pede was when the previous owner acquired it?  Was it captive born?


I know it is a wild caught specimen but I am not aware of the size when it was caught. Three years is a long time in captivity in the sense that if it was going to die from being caught it probably would have died long ago so I feel it has adjusted well. I will ask what the size was when it was captured and let you know.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2008)

I caught the adult I mentioned earlier too that I've had over three years.  It's not that they do get over 7 inches, it's that it is possible.  It could be 5 years old or possibly 15, you just don't know unless the previous owner tells you it was captive born.  Going by some captive borns I've watched grow, if they say it was around 3 inches, it was probably one year old or less when they caught it.  If they said it was between 4 and 5 inches when they caught it, probably(in general) 2 years old the summer of the year it was caught.  Always exceptions though and I don't know what growth rates are out in the wild.  I wouldn't be surprised if, due to genetics, some old individuals never get over 5 inches while a rare few may get to the 12" mark, but I still have never seen one that large.  I've only heard the 12 inch story from one person I trust.  He told me it's in his neighbor's freezer nailed to a board.  Still have to see to believe though.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 21, 2008)

Aubrey Sidwell said:


> I recently acquired a Scolopendra heros arizonensis and was wondering if anyone knows what their approximate life span is? Just a quick look it appears to be 7 inches long and was kept in captivity by the previous owner for 3 years. I have been told they get longer and was trying to figure out how many more years this one may live. I have searched the forum and have come up with equally confusing information. Please provide links if you have them. Thanks for all your help.


 Adults commonly live three to four years but your specimen may be old or have recently become an adult. As stated it's not likely to get larger (if it does it probably isn't sexually mature). Any info on molts or size increases from the previous owner?


----------



## James H (Aug 24, 2008)

The centipede in question was one of mine.  When I collected it was around 6-7 inches and has been molted around every 8-10 months.  I have not kept really close watch on how often it molts as they eat the shed skin, no evidence, I was going off of the change in color of the tergites.  It has not gotten much larger since I found it.  
I have collected several others over the last 4 years from the same location as this one and at other location that have been longer so I would guess that if it is well taken care of it might get bigger.
I personally don’t mess with them all that often when I get them home I have had 2 individuals now that when I was checking on them more then once a week stopped feeding and just ran around the enclosures and refused food.  Doesn’t happen often but I would rather not have it happen again.


----------

